# Toggling Checkboxes From Keyboard



## WinWord10 (Aug 19, 2004)

In Windows, you can just hit tab until the checkbox is selected, and then you can hit space to check/uncheck it. After update 10.3.5, I've noticed that I can sometimes do this in finder windows, but never in Safari. It's really frustrating because when I fill out forms I find I save lots of time by just using the keyboard and tabbing into everything. Doing this in Safari just skips over whatever checkboxes there are, which is really sucky. If there's another way to do this please let me know. Over time this has really been bugging me.

Thanks
H


----------



## lurk (Aug 19, 2004)

Do you have full keyboard access tuned on under system preferences?


----------



## btoth (Aug 20, 2004)

Turn on full keyboard access in the Keyboard system prefs then you can tab to controls.  Space toggles check boxes, buttons, etc. Enter will select items from drop-down menus.


----------



## WinWord10 (Aug 20, 2004)

btoth said:
			
		

> Turn on full keyboard access in the Keyboard system prefs then you can tab to controls.  Space toggles check boxes, buttons, etc. Enter will select items from drop-down menus.



Cool, that worked. Thanks.


----------

